# WHEATEN TERRIER OWNERS! Grooming?



## ZoFunk (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello! I'm thinking of getting a wheaten this winter and I am aware they have a high maintenance coat. I would give her a puppy cut type of hairstyle not just because i've heard it's easier to maintain but also I just like how it looks, lol. So I was just wondering how much time you would estimate you spend grooming your wheaten everyday especially as far as brushing? I'll probably be okay with the time commitment but I do want to go in with my eyes wide open  Thanks in advance!


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi, ZoFunk, I don't own a wheaten but as a groomer, you will need to line brush the entire body of your Wheaten every day starting at the bottom and working your way up. I would say it may take 30-45 minutes more or less. If your getting a puppy it may take longer until he/she gets used to the process. I would recommend investing in a slicker brush and greyhound comb for regular brushing and an undercoat rake for any thicker areas or minor matting (we use the paws pamper not the furminator). Bathing is typically about once a month while puppy's may need it more frequently, just be sure to use a hypoallergenic shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Puppy cut really isn't a great description of what you want. If you want it short like this 








then you may be able to not even brush/comb at all between 6-8 week grooms
if you want something longer like this or longer








then you may have to brush every 2-14 days between 4-6 week grooms
It really varies on your dog's exact coat type. I have clients that have their dogs in long haircuts that don't brush at all between 8 week+ hair cuts and don't have any tangles, adn I have dogs that come in every 4 weeks that have tangles.
I think FURgirls recommendations is definitely on the extreme end. I don't even brush/comb my show standard poodle that much. But line brushing/combing once a week (and adjust as needed) is a good plan. Getting your dog on a good pro grooming schedule will be key.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

AsherLove said:


> Puppy cut really isn't a great description of what you want. If you want it short like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asherlove how is this achieved? do you use electric clippers or is it just scissorwork? Just curious, I like the bottom one best!


----------



## AsherLove (Jun 27, 2016)

Those aren't my grooms, but both would be achieved with the use of clippers and scissors, the bottom one requiring a long guard comb and more scissor work than the top groom


----------

